# After its finalized



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

Well I have my official papers so it is done the divorce is finalized. I am kind of numb I am not sure how I feel. I wish the date on the documents could finalize the date the memories and emotions stop but it doesn't. I am going to the social security office to start the process to get my name changed this week. I guess one part of me is thinking (OMG everyone is going to know now and that is kind of scary). 

I know I have accepted this has happened but I am not sure if I just feel detached because as soon as I found out he left and moved in with the OW like I didn't matter and our life never happened. So in this process it has been more of me just picking up the pieces and moving on.

I guess you adapt and cope with your feelings based on the situation you have been dealt with. Since I found out all of this its been 6mos so now I just take things one day at a time etc... I pray 2012 is a wonderful year of many to come because 2011 has been an emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

Hang in there. It will take time.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

I hear you on 2011. 2012 and beyond will be better for us all (praying)


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

I agree with you on 2012. 

Let's just hope we aren't hit with the Mayan D-day of 2012 !

~sammy


----------

